# Train sound ringtones?



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

I got my wife an iphone for Christmas. She is a bit of a techno-phobe, but has discovered how to set a specific ringtone for a caller. The kids thought a train sound would be appropriate for me. But absent that, she chose dogs barking. So to get be back from the dogs, does anyone know a good source for train sound ringtones? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres a link to the White Pass sounds page. It has a few ring tones. 

http://www.wpyr.com/explore/sounds.html 

Also, most audio files can be used as a ring tone. 

JP


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve, 

I use "PhoneZoo" www.phonezoo.com, its free. You have to match up your type of phone (by signing up), and then pick the tones: then they are texted to the phone if they are small, if they are larger they text you a link and you use your phone browser to open it then download it. 

Never been charged for any of their sounds. If you already pay for texting and web browsing you are not charged anything from you carrier. My brother and I text each other all the time, and that is where I found a great "grade crossing" horn to notify me each time he texts. 

They also play each sound on the website, so you get to hear it before they send it. 

Hope this helps. 

Vernon


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

The iPhone uses 'M4R' tones. 'Normal' tones will not work on them. I've tried. UP Site has a ringtone I downloaded on my iPhone. I'm sure there are others out there, but I'm not one to pay for them...unless very good. Here is the link to the UPRR page: http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/funfacts/ringtone.shtml 

If you find some good ones in the iPhone format, please let me know! 

Monte


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks all. I had a look at those sites. I like the WP&Y sounds but I am not sophisticated enough to know how to turn into an iphone file! PhoneZoo has a lot of interesting train sounds that turned up with a simple search on "Trains", but I was confused with how to tell if they will work on an iphone. It also requires you to register and asks for your phone type. It recognized the iphone so I guess they are available. But it wanted to download directly to her phone. Not sure I'm ready for that level of intimacy with the web!


I found another site - www.zedge.net. A search on "Trains" turned up a good selection as well. You can filter on type of phone. I like it because it lets you download them to your hard drive and insert them in itunes, rather than download directly to your phone. You also don't have to register. Not sure if this is more or less secure but it made me more comfortable. I downloaded a couple for my wife to choose from. The whistles and chuffing are nice sounds, but I suspect they will get old quickly as ringtones. I am betting on the crossing bell for the long haul. We shall see!


Steve


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend has (had) one he was proud of (steam locomotive) until I pointed out it sounded more like someone wet-sanding than a train. 

At least it does not play rap music like all my co workers? But they make fun of me, the luddite with the "Ma Bell" ringing bell on mine.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a train whistle on my computer that toots whenever an email comes in. That is different.
Paul


----------



## Rudolph Abbott (Jan 15, 2021)

You can search in the internet, at the websites about ringtones, music, etc...
I recommened you can download in la sonnerie festival


----------

